# Dry Pee?



## davewaz (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I'm moving on to my fourth Pee and out of my 3 previous batches the one that accidentally refermented to dry was our favorite. My question is what other flavor do you think would go best with Lemon for a completly dry- no residual sugar pee? I'm thinking about using 2/3 lemon, 1/3 lime for the batch to be started the day after xmas, but any other ideas are appreciated!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 22, 2011)

We love my cranberry lime and my crane lime strawberry kiwi skeeter pee. Although I sweeten mine to 1.010 and all love it, dry and sweet lovers of wine.


----------

